# Weve sold and on our way soon!



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi all, just to say we have now sold and hoping to be on our way over to Spain very soon. Its been raining here most of the day, bet its sunny in Spain!!! Hope you are all happy and well x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Jaxx said:


> Hi all, just to say we have now sold and hoping to be on our way over to Spain very soon. Its been raining here most of the day, bet its sunny in Spain!!! Hope you are all happy and well x



Its been fairly cloudy and humid here today, but well done on your sale!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I thought you were already living here!
You must be really excited about the move. Hope everything goes well for you and you have lots of fun living in Spain.
Don't forget to tell us about all the adventures!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I thought you were already living here!
> You must be really excited about the move. Hope everything goes well for you and you have lots of fun living in Spain.
> Don't forget to tell us about all the adventures!


confusing, isn't it?

yes Jaxx - keep us updated


I have the sun today


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Good luck with the move & keep us up to date! Yes, we've got wall to wall sun today, not good when your on a roof welding. It was a lot better yesterday with sporadic cloud & a breeze.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Jaxx said:


> Hi all, just to say we have now sold and hoping to be on our way over to Spain very soon. Its been raining here most of the day, bet its sunny in Spain!!! Hope you are all happy and well x


Well done & have a nice trip down.
Can remember the felling myself as if it were yesterday & the sense of freedom that heading into a new phase can bring (as well as a little trepidation)


----------

